# wytracać energię



## roccodaone

Bladego pojęcia nie mam jak to przetłumaczyć. Zdanie "wytraca na to energię".

Proszę o pomoc.


----------



## njumi

Zależy co chcesz powiedzieć. Mi do głowy przychodzi:

_to lose (its) energy (__in__)_...

...ale mogę się mylić.


----------



## roccodaone

Dzięki. Tak kombinowałem, ale na googlach nie znalazłem zbyt wielu odnośników, więc szukałem czegoś lepszego.

A chcę dokładnie powiedzieć "wywoła ruch i wytraci na to energię".


----------



## BezierCurve

... will use up its/the energy for it?


----------



## roccodaone

Dzięki, też dobre. Ale nie wiem czy w ogóle istnieje takie typowo fizyczne określenie, czy trzeba na około to tłumaczyć.


----------



## fragile1

energy losses, energy-loss
http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jp026484y


----------



## roccodaone

Super, dzięki Wam. To zostajemy przy "lose up the energy for". Jeszcze raz dziękuję!


----------

